# Year End Sale! Up to 8GB RAM! Start from $8/mo



## ExonHost (Dec 22, 2014)

Hello!

We are HostPair, we provide shared, reseller, master reseller, vps and now dedicated server solutions brought to you by premium hardware.

*Why HostPair?*

Host Pair has been providing cheap web hosting solutions since 2009. We have built up experience and we are very good at what we do. Our primary focus is customer satisfaction, solid uptime, keeping our servers running fast and without issues. We never oversell our services and make sure that all our customers get the rock solid hosting experience we known for. We don't use cheap server to provide our service. We use SAS HDD and RAID-10 with BBU.

*All VPS plans include:*

- SolusVM Control Panel

- OpenVZ

- 24/7 Support via Ticket or Email

- Full root access

- 1 Gbps Uplink

- Premium bandwidth

- No setup fee

- 99.9% Network Uptime

- cPanel (Additional charges apply)

==================================

*VM 2G*

==================================

- 25 GB Disk Space

- 1 TB Bandwidth

- 2 GB of Ram

- 1 IP Address

- Starting at $8.00/month [ORDER NOW]

==================================

==================================

*VM 4G*

==================================

- 50 GB Disk Space

- 2 TB Bandwidth

- 4 GB of Ram

- 1 IP Address

- Starting at $15.00/month [ORDER NOW]

==================================

==================================

*VM 6G*

==================================

- 100 GB Disk Space

- 3 TB Bandwidth

- 6 GB of Ram

- 1 IP Address

- Starting at $20.00/month [ORDER NOW]

==================================

==================================

==================================

- 150 GB Disk Space

- 4 TB Bandwidth

- 8 GB of Ram

- 1 IP Address

- Starting at $30.00/month [ORDER NOW]

=================================

Need Premium XEN VPS? You can checkout our XEN plans http://www.hostpair.com/xen.html

cPanel VPS license fee: $15/mo

Additional IP $2/per month

*FAQ:*

*Does the price ever increase?*

No it will never increase the price is locked in for the life of the account.

*What payments methods do you accept?*

We are accepting only Paypal, Credit/Debit Card now.

*Where are your servers located?*

Our server is Located North Carolina, USA.

*What port speeds are the VPS's?*

1 Gbps shared port speeds for the VPSs.

*How soon will my account be ready?*

Due to fraud, we manually review every order before activating it. Account activation is typically done within 1-6 hours, but it can take up to 12 hours for the account activation process to be completed.

*What control panel do you use?*

We use SolusVM which allows you to reboot, turn off/on, re-install, console your server and many other things without opening up a ticket.

*Any Content Restrictions?*

Please see our terms of service for complete details at: http://www.hostpair.com/tos.html

*Do you have Customer review?*

Yes, You can see our recent review from the following link.

http://www.webhostingstuff.com/review/HostPair.html

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1284661

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=7775809&postcount=5

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1214151

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1162814

http://www.freewebspace.net/forums/showthread.php?2249506-Host-Pair-%28aka-So-Cheap-Host%29-1.5-year-review

http://www.freewebspace.net/forums/showthread.php?2253338-Review-of-Host-Pair-Great-Host

If you have any questions please feel free to contact via helpdesk


----------



## sundaymouse (Dec 23, 2014)

Title is slightly misleading. $8 a month buys you 2GB of RAM (on OpenVZ), not 8GB.

May be an "up to" before "8GB" in title?


----------



## rmlhhd (Dec 23, 2014)

sundaymouse said:


> Title is slightly misleading. $8 a month buys you 2GB of RAM (on OpenVZ), not 8GB.
> 
> 
> May be an "up to" before "8GB" in title?


+1 I only opened this topic because of that.


----------



## hzr (Dec 24, 2014)

sundaymouse said:


> Title is slightly misleading. $8 a month buys you 2GB of RAM (on OpenVZ), not 8GB.
> 
> May be an "up to" before "8GB" in title?


Slightly misleading? More like extremely misleading. It's just outright "list lowest possible price, list highest possible spec"


----------



## drmike (Dec 24, 2014)

I am NOT a fan of such title bait for getting reads of ads.

Folks do this all the time on WHT and in big picture it's false advertising.   Since not actually selling the misleading title and transaction mislead part, it's just bad business ethics.

I saw the ad when fresh and uncommented on and left it to others to say what has been.   I hope folks see such practices aren't so great and run more compelling ads/titles, while being factual.

I *want* to believe the ad title is a fubar and something lost in translation by non-English native speaker... Cause tis the Season and I am feeling jolly.

Since I write ads, some input:

"

Year End Sale! 8GB RAM! Start from $8/mo"

Change to:

Year End Sale!  VPS packages starting at $8/mo.  Up to 8GB RAM available

or better

Year End Sale!  Large RAM VPS packages starting at $8/mo

Titles DO MATTER.   You will see read rates vary and should be A-B and likely C testing some core titles if you are running ads actively and in multiple markets.  There are other variables too,   have fun tweaking


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Dec 24, 2014)

In the end its all about those clicks, however customers generate an image of a misleading host in their minds with such.


----------



## hzr (Dec 24, 2014)

WebSearchingPro said:


> In the end its all about those clicks, however customers generate an image of a misleading host in their minds with such.


Maybe getting clicks works if you're buzzfeed and get paid per ad-pageview impression, but if you're misleading buyers looking for a service, if anything, it will just make them deem you less trustworthy and avoid you, so I really don't understand "getting clicks" in this context


----------



## drmike (Dec 24, 2014)

Clicks are dead as a model in general.  Even on ad slathered content.

Sales conversions are all that matter.  Understanding that process and how they got there and perhaps prior mentions/antics possibly is worth something.


----------



## ExonHost (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks all for suggestion. I've already reported to edit the Title.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 24, 2014)

Title updated as per request from OP.


----------



## willie (Dec 24, 2014)

New title is still uninformative.  If it says $8/mo it should also say 2gb since that is what the $8 gets.


----------

